# Dual boot on a android phone



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

SoI have a friend that said he was able to get his tablet to dual boot (I have no idea if its true). I was curious whether or an android phone could be setup with a dual boot feature. Edit: I guess I should qualify the type of phone, the charge or course

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Even if it was possible, we only have 2gb of internal storage, so that's a no-go. If you did manage to boot to the sd card it would be unusably slow.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Even if it was possible, we only have 2gb of internal storage, so that's a no-go. If you did manage to boot to the sd card it would be unusably slow.


I see where you are coming from, but if you could use the sdcard, 32GB is plenty- take a look at this: http://lifehacker.com/5826050/how-to-dual-boot-multiple-roms-on-your-android-phone


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Like I said, you COULD do it, but it would be slow as hell unless you buy a reasonable sd card (not class 2)...


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly don't see the point in this at all. Pointless imo.
I had windows on my mac for a while, was able to run both osx and windows 7 at the same time, but found I NEVER touched windows. Ever.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to do it with ICS. Its more just for the ability to do it, not that its really important or needful.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Epic 4g users dual boot via kexec. Likely not difficult to implement on other devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Epic 4g users dual boot via kexec. Likely not difficult to implement on other devices.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ok then I guess pretty possible. They only have like 512mb internal (although I don't know how much of that is /system and how much is /data,/cache)


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

The epic has a 2gb nand for system, data and cache iirc. Afaik they're still booting from the sdcard though.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Epic 4g users dual boot via kexec. Likely not difficult to implement on other devices.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Intersting- It's not really important, but I think it would be fun to have my working ROM and every once in awhile boot into ICS without reflashing my phone each time. Obviously it wouldn't be my daily driver. There's an app in the Market called Boot Manager which supports this, but unfortunately they said its not compatible with Samsung phones. I'll have to look into this kexec.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually remember having 4 boot options on my og incredible. I did use that and thought it was quite cool to switch between miui, cm7, stock sense, and sense 3.0.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## diceroll01 (Feb 26, 2012)

I found an app once that allowed you to create different profiles on the same rom for different environments. Its the closest thing I've seen. Having multiple roms would be great though


----------



## leenephi (Aug 26, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zpwebsites.ubuntuinstall&hl=en

I followed that app I linked and ran the "large image" of Ubuntu (Gnome vs the lightweight) over Android. It's basically running on top of the kernel on the phone while Android is still running.. and it's running from the SD card, too, of course (they're large image files!)

So, with that, I would figure running an even smaller Android rom would be possible.. and not TOO slow


----------

